# Food again



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry to bring this up again, but I've searched and can't find what I need. If there is a thread to steer me to that dealt with foods, please do.

I have a very picky, two year old . He's been on Enova-Evo for a year and even though I add little enticements, he'll pass up two meals in a row, even three sometimes and will not eat till the next day. I probably suffer more than he does when he does this.

I'v really felt very cruel to keep him on this as I wonder if he just gets bored and I should be changing more often.

He's very healthy, weight steady at 13 pounds. 

I hate to change and go through upset tummy time, but bigger question is what to change to. 

I'm not ready to do all the cooking yet-although I can see that coming in the near future. 

Ideas?
Dana


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

We have Natures Variety no fillers and Sully loves it! There are many flavors and you can switch between flavors w/o the tummy issues. One 5lb bag serving a bit over a cup a day lasts us a month and a half or so. Great for coat and teeth, Sully's teeth are great on it, and not really a lot of kibble breath. Stools are tiny as they absorb most the food. Sully's favorite is New Zealand Venison followed by the Pacific Salmon! Just an idea, BevA told us about it LOOOOONg before we ever got a dog.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My Bugsy has been extremely picky, tried all the best kibble on the market, added only the best canned (made in U.S.) and still had to add our own meat. He would pick out the meat and leave the kibble. Back in late September (I think) we switched all three to home cooked - problem solved. He would eat it all day long if I let him. lol He became quite a food hound, as long as it's home made. :biggrin1:

I think that in the long run, it's saving me money. Oh and my Standards love it too!!! Although they will eat homecooked mixed with kibble, unlike Bugsy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dana, Sorry you guy is giving you such a hard time with food!! How is he otherwise?? I cant comment on this as my guys have always been on vet perscribed diets, and have always loved whatever they were on, but I am sure you will get lots of ideas from others here who have tried them all!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dana,
Benji doesn't eat all his meals either. Sometimes he doesn't eat an entire day or will have only a meal or two in 2 days. I used to be very concerned initially but his breeder assured me that as long as he has the same energy level and spirits and maintains his weight, I should let him regulate himself. Lizzie is a chowhound and I need to regulate her. Benji is about 13 lbs too. 

If you have already determined his eating habits are not impacted by any health issues, you might check with his breeder if his parents and siblings have similar habits. Benji's mom is known to skip meals too while his father loves to eat. Benji has a lot of habits similar to his mom. 

Good luck!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*thanks everyone!*

Oliver is a rescue so I don't know about his parents or siblings. I seem to gather now that skipping meals isn't unusual for these guys, so I guess as he seems his normal self, I'll not worry about that part.

Oliver is lucky enough (?) to have two mothers. My sister lives with me and she's sure he's so bored he can't stand Evo another minute. So I guess we're going to give Natures's Variety a try.

At least it will make my sister feel a lot better.

Once again thanks. Laurie thanks for chiming in. This is an awesome place. It has become part, and a large part of my daily routine. I'm forever cutting and pasting things into emails I send to people at work, so things from this forum are being sent all over the world. I have a dog distribution list and believe me they all hear about "puppymills, bills we need to support, things made in China."

Today was going to be our first playdate and I can't tell you how disapointed I am that because of weather we postponed it till January 19th.

Oh well, something to look forward to.

Yappy Holidays Everyone!

Dana and Oliver Kyle


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Dana!

I know EXACTLY what you are going through! Gucci would go on these 'fasts' for a day or two ALL the time, and it was really driving me crazy because she was the runt and small to begin with and I really wanted her to hit atleast 8 lbs, she's hovering right around 9 lbs now, and I'm happy but the only reason I think we made it is because, like Julia...I went "the homecooked route". It is easier than you'd think, and she doesnt' skip meals "as often", today is an exception...she didn't eat breakfast and is ignoring dinner so far, but that usually happens once every few weeks, instead of 3-4X a week..when she was on kibble.

I think she liked Fromm's the best, or you could try mixing some wet-food in?

I certainly know how worrisome it is! I hope you find the solution that works best for you.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

danak said:


> Sorry to bring this up again, but I've searched and can't find what I need. If there is a thread to steer me to that dealt with foods, please do.
> 
> I have a very picky, two year old . He's been on Enova-Evo for a year and even though I add little enticements, he'll pass up two meals in a row, even three sometimes and will not eat till the next day. I probably suffer more than he does when he does this.
> 
> ...


Dana, :wave:

I keep canned food handy, as tends to it kick in their appetite. If I just give them a few bites, then they will start eating their dry.

Both my Hav's normally eat once a day..but I have started to give them a little canned for the moisture..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella and Freddie are both picky. Bella is the worst of the offenders. The only dry food that they all eat is, Avoderm baked lamb and brown rice. The boys love the Primal raw beef. Bella will eat it, but I have to hand feed it to her. She is a princess! To help Bella eat I will sprinkle her food with Natural balance turkey roll, grizzly salmon oil, soft boiled egg and freeze dried Archeotype or Natures Variety.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Boy Linda..my Hav's want to come to your house for dinner! Sounds like Puppy Network!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Diane, lol Gucci (my Princess) actually refused Fresh sauteed Lamb, brown rice w/ peas, apples and diced yellow tomatos, with cheese on top!

She normally LOVES that meal.

This morning, she had baked chicken w/ her rice cereal and supplements..turned that down, too.

Crazy dog.

I cook her fresh human food, every day! lol

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Kara,

A good friend of mine (who is out of town right now, but said she's signed up for this forum) will be relieved to hear that other Hav's are picky/random eaters. Her Hav has IBS and is a very light eater.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Dana, as a puppy no Hav was more finicky than my Jasper. he turned his nose up at my home cooked meals... At about a year and half he has become a much more reliable eater-- we have a kind of high maintenance routine- but I believe my boys are thriving on it. 

Their primary food is Natures Variety Frozen Medallions-- I Microwave them because I just can't bring myself to use raw. I add to this a little frozen shredded potatoes and some frozen green beans and then I nuke it all together until the medallions are cutable. Since adding the potatoes and the greenbeans- Jassy has had so much more energy and is actually eating with joy-- I think he needed some more carbs in his diet than the EVO or the plain Medallions were giving him-- Cash however has gone back to poo eating since adding the pot and greenbeans-- I think he does well on the higher protein. 

I also give them about 1/4 cup of kibble a day as well for some crunch. they will not eat it if it is mixed in- but will eat it as chaser after their medallions. Oh what we do for our Havs.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I did a test on Boo with 8 different types of kibbles. His favorite came down to two differnt types and it was so funny to watch him run back and forth between each plate trying to get some of each. He loves them and I have never seen him skip a meal - matter of fact I think he wolfs down his food... He eats Timberwolf Ocean Blue blend and California Naturals Lam and rice. I have started mixing them in a container for him. He is picky about water though, he wants fresh water and if it has been sitting in his bowl for a while he wont drink it. But he will drink from his bottle in his cage no matter how long it has been there. Arent they funny creatures....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're right. It is not unusual for Havanese to skip one or two meals in a row. As long as he is healthy and is maintaining a reasonable weight, I wouldn't worry about it. Since I have more than one dog, I keep a chart of who hasn't eaten and I only start keeping an eagle eye on things if the same dog skips 3 meals or more. Then I watch very carefully, but that is very rare. Usually after two skipped meals, they will completely lick the bowl of meal #3.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hi Dana, as a puppy no Hav was more finicky than my Jasper. he turned his nose up at my home cooked meals... At about a year and half he has become a much more reliable eater-- we have a kind of high maintenance routine- but I believe my boys are thriving on it.
> 
> Their primary food is Natures Variety Frozen Medallions-- I Microwave them because I just can't bring myself to use raw. I add to this a little frozen shredded potatoes and some frozen green beans and then I nuke it all together until the medallions are cutable. Since adding the potatoes and the greenbeans- Jassy has had so much more energy and is actually eating with joy-- I think he needed some more carbs in his diet than the EVO or the plain Medallions were giving him-- Cash however has gone back to poo eating since adding the pot and greenbeans-- I think he does well on the higher protein.
> 
> I also give them about 1/4 cup of kibble a day as well for some crunch. they will not eat it if it is mixed in- but will eat it as chaser after their medallions. Oh what we do for our Havs.


What??? You give your dog POT? ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Today, Kodi decided he wanted 3 meals. He had 1/4 c kibble with 3/4 Little Cesar at about 8a.m. At about 2p.m. he decided he wanted to eatr, so he had the same as breakfast. At about 7:30p.m., he was whining, so I put some kibble in his dish, and he ate it all. I guess he really was hungry, because he never eats kibble without something added to it.

Some days he will only eat one meal.

Shelby is a much better eater and will eat 2 meals most days, on rare occasions will only eat one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's pretty much true what Kimberly says, If Gucci skips 2-3 meals, she will devour the next one, and beg for seconds! I just wonder what gets into her sometimes when she refuses her favorite stuff, especially! She's bound to eat this morning...she's due. It doesn't bother me as much now as when she was a puppy, but I used to get a bit more obsessive over it!

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

It's always good to read a new thread on this subject with these picky little buggers. I need to be reminded again that it's ok when Havee misses a meal or 2. 

Sometimes all I have to do is move his bowl to a different spot on the floor and he'll eat! This morning he ate under the table:frusty: And I wonder too if he might be more interested in eating 1x a day. It's all an experiment I think!

I've just started intoducing adult kibble, he's been eating Wellness and does like it when he decides to eat. I'll keep in mind the Natures Variety to try for future hungar strikes!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> What??? You give your dog POT? ound:


Ahhh, you must have caught that before my edit. But that would surely make them happier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm just messing with you, Missy..as I love a good jab...

I KNEW what you meant :biggrin1:


----------

